# First Leg's o lamb with some Qview.



## smokey mo (Nov 8, 2010)

A couple of 4H legs o lamb from a friend of mine.  My first attempt at any lamb.  I will have to do this.  

I want to apologize for not finishing the work required.  I seem to forget the money shot in all the excitement.  I will make an attempt to do better in the future.

Lamb with a load of ABT's.  (Peach Mango salsa and cream cheese with apple bacon)

Mustard and home spice mix and marinate for couple hours. Cooked them at about 275 until IT of 140 then let it rest on the way to a shin-dig. (Don't remember how long it took, I think about 4 hours)



Thanks for coming by.

 Rick


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks like a happy smoker to me. I too have a leg of lamb from the 4h in my freezer. Need to do it soon.


----------

